# Uncreative123's 2013 Transformation



## Uncreative123 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've been in Oklahoma since Friday when the contest ended for me. I'm making this thread for my transformation alone so the other one can still go on for others.

I was in a better position a few days out- and I think the pics reflect that, because I was dryer. I really blew it on my water intake on the last day and ended up retaining way too much. If not for that I think I *could* have placed. I'm sure there's no chance of that now. I'm just glad it's done and over with. I started to not care at times and my priorities shifted. I did want to give up at times and had a lot of set backs. Thank God for my girlfriend who wouldn't allow me to eat like a raccoon out of a dumpster and who would force me to go to the gym with her even when I neither of us wanted to go, but knew we had to. She was the only thing that kept me in it. And now I'm not worried about "rebounding" like last time because she's got a contest (IFPA Binkini pro) coming up on June 1st so I have to continue eating well with her. 

I'll put the final pics up first, then the better ones from a few days out. Didn't care enough to sloppily put together a comp. of all twelve weeks in Paint. 























Pics the day after (again, still dryer)

















From a few days before:

















And finally some pics of the two of us before ruining my body with multiple celebration meals/drinking over the weekend:


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 24, 2013)

I think you did a good job man.
So apart from going low carb here, did you change anything else? Train different, try to get more sleep, etc?


----------



## DoomJazz (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats on the transformation! You look awesome!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Apr 24, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> I think you did a good job man.
> So apart from going low carb here, did you change anything else? Train different, try to get more sleep, etc?




I got less sleep half the time. Things that changed training-wise: Did more cardio (not a lot, maybe 3x a week towards the end; stairmaster mostly); did abs, focused more on reps and "feeling" the muscle, less focus on weight. I neglected my lower back too much until it was too late. That's one of the biggest things I would've done differently.

I was very depleted by the end of it all. During my last benching session before the end I was only putting up 295 x3- where as after taking 5 days off from the gym, eating a ton of food, and going back in yesterday I was already back up to 315 x 5.


----------



## Alimination (Apr 24, 2013)

Holy shit! wow. I currently have your old body right now! haha!!!

Congrats on your transformation. What an achievement!


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 24, 2013)

Shit, I get winded going up more than 4 flights of stairs.  I think you did great!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice work, you ended up much bigger looking this time around (maybe 10-15 LBS?).
I have to admit though, the last couple pics got most of my time lol.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 25, 2013)

I like how you wore tighter shorts in the after pics for all the ladies


----------



## Uncreative123 (Apr 25, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Shit, I get winded going up more than 4 flights of stairs.  I think you did great!





You and me both. For some reason I really struggle with stairs. 




TRENCHLORD said:


> Nice work, you ended up much bigger looking this time around (maybe 10-15 LBS?).





About 10 lbs exactly. I think I came in at like 208. Not sure what my bodyfat was. It was really hard to estimate because of the water. Made me look like I had what I call "fat abs". Maybe 10% if I'm lucky.




> I have to admit though, the last couple pics got most of my time lol.




She gets most of my time too.



troyguitar said:


> I like how you wore tighter shorts in the after pics for all the ladies




Had too. Had to do the oil/lotion crap too. And nair. Really paying for that now with all the hair growing back. Also got it on my balls and they burned for like two days.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 27, 2013)

This is a stupid question since its answer may lie in either this or another thread but, for how long have you been training? Or rather: how long did it take you to transform yourself like this? 

GREAT JOB!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 27, 2013)

Even better than last year man, nice one!



Uncreative123 said:


> Made me look like I had what I call "fat abs".



I'm gonna start using this term if it means what I think it does because that's what I have 



> And nair. Really paying for that now with all the hair growing back. Also got it on my balls and they burned for like two days.



Duuuude... just shave it man, honestly electric razor trim then just manual shave in the shower. SO much easier


----------



## Uncreative123 (Apr 27, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> This is a stupid question since its answer may lie in either this or another thread but, for how long have you been training? Or rather: how long did it take you to transform yourself like this?
> 
> GREAT JOB!




Training for 8 years (about 6 years seriously); this transformation was 12 weeks. The before photos are Jan. 25 and the after are Apr. 19. 
No pre-workout bananas either 



Captain Shoggoth said:


> Even better than last year man, nice one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's what I would normally do, but I had a lot of leg hair that needed to be gotten rid of and that was the fastest way to do it. I will NEVER do that again. The ingrown hairs that are coming through now make my legs look like they're having an allergic reaction or like a 16 year old kids acne ridden face. It's very, very uncomfortable. No hope of wearing shorts for probably another two weeks.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Apr 27, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> Training for 8 years (about 6 years seriously); this transformation was 12 weeks. The before photos are Jan. 25 and the after are Apr. 19.
> No pre-workout bananas either



Very nice. 12 weeks doesn't sound like a lot of time, but many things can happen in three months. I hope I can post my own transformation thread soon.

And don't hate on the pre-workout bananas!


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 27, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> No pre-workout bananas either



FUCK YEAH PRE-WORKOUT BANANAS
Was not aware that the practice was so commonplace.




> That's what I would normally do, but I had a lot of leg hair that needed to be gotten rid of and that was the fastest way to do it. I will NEVER do that again. The ingrown hairs that are coming through now make my legs look like they're having an allergic reaction or like a 16 year old kids acne ridden face. It's very, very uncomfortable. No hope of wearing shorts for probably another two weeks.


Jeez, and I thought regrowth after shaving certain (.) areas was bad  Lesson learned I suppose hahahahaha

Also being 17 I'd take offence to that were it not for the fact that I don't have and have never had acne


----------



## Uncreative123 (Apr 30, 2013)

m3l-mrq3z said:


> Very nice. 12 weeks doesn't sound like a lot of time, but many things can happen in three months. I hope I can post my own transformation thread soon.
> 
> And don't hate on the pre-workout bananas!




The whole point of the contest was that it wasn't a lot of time. The only things I wish I would've done differently would've been to prepare more of my meals ahead of time, less drinking, and maybe more cardio. I'm really not sure how to gauge my cardio though. On most days I was getting two cardio sessions in at home with my girlfriend, lol, so I'm not sure if more would've been counterproductive or not.






Captain Shoggoth said:


> FUCK YEAH PRE-WORKOUT BANANAS
> Was not aware that the practice was so commonplace.




I've never heard of it.



If I hear anything at all back about the contest it should be within the next week or two.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 30, 2013)

I meant eating bananas pre-workout...


----------



## Tyler (May 5, 2013)

holy crap dude. this is some great inspiration. Great job!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 5, 2013)

Still not sure where this preworkout banana discussion came from (I've been lazy lately and have just been skimming threads).

As far as I know they are a high glycemic (quick sugar) carb source, so probably not the best for before working out.
Just like anything else though, it's all about portion size so maybe half would be alright or maybe a whole "tiny one lol".

I often enjoy a single small cookie or small brownie with my preworkout plain coffee, but any more than that will probably trigger more of an insulin release than desired for the session.
A large banana is a good heap of quick release sugar which is not what a lifter wants for the workout. Some people aren't as sugar sensitive as others though.
Unfortunately for myself I am.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 5, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Still not sure where this preworkout banana discussion came from (I've been lazy lately and have just been skimming threads).
> 
> As far as I know they are a high glycemic (quick sugar) carb source, so probably not the best for before working out.
> Just like anything else though, it's all about portion size so maybe half would be alright or maybe a whole "tiny one lol".
> ...




Yeah, it's not something I would ever do and I don't know anyone that does it, so that's why I've been ragging on it. There's no way I'm going to get more out of a pre-workout banana than 3-4 scoops of NO xplode. I don't take anything pre-workout anymore (maybe protein sometimes) but if I had the choice, I'd opt for an NO.

My gf's comp is in 4 weeks, so I'm still eating moderately well. I caved once and got a pizza, which I haven't had in 7 weeks anyway, but still had to eat it while she wasn't here. Her transformation has been pretty ridiculous too. I just looked at some progress photos yesterday and was blown away. I might post comp. photos after the show.


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 11, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> Training for 8 years (about 6 years seriously); this transformation was 12 weeks. The before photos are Jan. 25 and the after are Apr. 19.
> No pre-workout bananas either



how is that even possible?????? Thats incredible at how much you changed physically but the short span of time is even more impressive. Congrats man thats nuts.


----------



## Majkel (May 13, 2013)

Superb job, man. I hope you're truly proud no matter how the actual competition part goes. Keep building on what you've got now and you'll have a really impressive physique in no time at all.


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 14, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> how is that even possible?????? Thats incredible at how much you changed physically but the short span of time is even more impressive. Congrats man thats nuts.



People do it all the time. The sad thing is that I probably won't even place. The competition is so big now it's not even going to be worth doing going forward. I've had two different people who hadn't seen me since the end of the contest come up to me and the first thing they said was how I've "gotten fucking huge" since then, in a good way. I didn't realize how depleted I was from everything that once I started eating 'normally' again it started paying off in a good way. I'm still eating decently- only had pizza once since the end- so that means only once in about the last 8 weeks. The cravings just aren't there, which is crazy since I use to be a pizza 2x a week guy.

I was in Complete Nutrition the other day and started talking with a guy who knew a mutual friend and he asked if I competed which kinda threw me off. There was a picture of one of his friends they had hanging up who does Men's Physique and is my height and weight and he said the judges were telling him he was too big and needed to crossover into bodybuilding. This guy competes too. And now it has kind of got me thinking about doing it more seriously. I thought I wasn't big enough yet...but now it looks like I'm just about the right size. There's a big comp. in November around here that my gf and I might do together now. We will see. But I really feel like these comps. are the only thing that give my workouts any meaning whatsoever. Without a goal, what's the point?




Majkel said:


> Superb job, man. I hope you're truly proud no matter how the actual competition part goes. Keep building on what you've got now and you'll have a really impressive physique in no time at all.




Insinuating that I don't now- thanks champ, lol.


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 15, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> I was in Complete Nutrition the other day and started talking with a guy who knew a mutual friend and he asked if I competed which kinda threw me off. There was a picture of one of his friends they had hanging up who does Men's Physique and is my height and weight and he said the judges were telling him he was too big and needed to crossover into bodybuilding. This guy competes too. And now it has kind of got me thinking about doing it more seriously. I thought I wasn't big enough yet...but now it looks like I'm just about the right size. There's a big comp. in November around here that my gf and I might do together now. We will see. But I really feel like these comps. are the only thing that give my workouts any meaning whatsoever. Without a goal, what's the point?


Going by what I've seen from stateside guys, you're big enough for a show. If you stay around this BF %, you could definitely get ready for that November one. If it sounds good, why not?


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 15, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> Going by what I've seen from stateside guys, you're big enough for a show. If you stay around this BF %, you could definitely get ready for that November one. If it sounds good, why not?




haha I don't know, fear of coming in dead-last. I'd have to be around 2% leaner I'm thinking. I'm considering it though. I have a lot of imbalances that would have to be corrected. I haven't done a lot of research on the men's physique category. It's all been bikini research lately. It's such a weird category. I think after I see how the comp. goes on June 1st (since it's BB/physique/figure/bikini) I'll have a lot better idea of what to expect.


----------



## sage (May 15, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> haha I don't know, fear of coming in dead-last.



Look, I'm a big fat bastard that does triathlons. Really slowly. I've never come in dead last, but even if you do, you still did better than everyone that was too scared to enter.


----------



## Majkel (May 16, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> Insinuating that I don't now- thanks champ, lol.



Well that's not quite what I said, is it? It was meant as encouragement. 

Plus, there's always more work to be done when it comes to sculpting and proportions


----------



## Uncreative123 (May 17, 2013)

anyway



sage said:


> Look, I'm a big fat bastard that does triathlons. Really slowly. I've never come in dead last, but even if you do, you still did better than everyone that was too scared to enter.




That's true. My old lady said that last night and kind of put it in perspective for me. You already have to be at a certain level to even step onto that stage. A lot of these NPC and NANBF shows are starting to have a 'mixed couples' category kind of for fun so we're talking about maybe doing that in November now- in addition to doing bikini and men's physique.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (May 17, 2013)

Do it! That sounds stupid fun!


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got settled down after this weekend when we were at the Nutri-sport NANBF IFPA pro-qualifier. Holly took first in her division in Bikini (open Midwest Short) and second overall. It's amazing that she won at her first show and a little disappointing that she got second and missed out on her IFPA pro-card & jacket to a girl who honestly wasn't better than her. I've gone over the pictures and video a dozen times and just don't get it. This is what's so difficult about bikini. It'll be a week or so before we have the judges score cards/comments and that might give us a better idea. I try to be objective and the other girl was a little tighter- almost too lean for bikini I think, but her skin complexion was horrible. She had acne and zits all over her back. Her hair looked kinda shitty, and there was nothing memorable about her. 
The other thing that is just as disappointing is that there were 29 girls total for the open midwest bikini division- had there been ONE more they would've been able to give out two pro-cards and she would've gotten hers. In fact one or two of the girls accidentally entered themselves into the Iowa open and wanted to switch over to the midwest open but they wouldn't let them...so again, had that happened, Holly would've gotten her pro-card. Anyway, it was still a huge victory and we're already staking out the next competition we're going to do. Here are some pics:







1st place open midwest bikini short:






The girl in the middle was the overall winner:






Here we are afterwards:


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 5, 2013)

And here's the T-walk that did it; Possibly NSFW- but chances are if you're on ss.org at work it's OK:


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 5, 2013)

Must just suck knowing you're going be having to endure these contest on a regular basis lol. (sarcasm of course)


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jun 6, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Must just suck knowing you're going be having to endure these contest on a regular basis lol. (sarcasm of course)





Yes and no. It was really, really stressful ...and expensive as hell. Bikini has it worse than any other category financially. Hair, makeup, spray tan, most expensive suits, heels, nails, toes, jewelry, etc. It's unreal. Now that we have a better understanding of how everything works I think it'll be a lot smoother next time around and not as expensive since we already have the suit, heels, and jewelry. In the end it ended up being a lot of fun. 
We got the judges comments back today and I pretty much agreed with all of it and it was things we had kind of assumed. But for the most part it was all positive and it's definitely something we're going to continue to pursue especially when the comments are including things about having a "great future" and it's from IFPA pros. I don't know if you've ever read any judges comments before, but they don't blow smoke and they're VERY nit-picky and don't hold back. 

We're scoping out our next competition and right now it looks like it's going to be 9/14 in Kansas City/Overland Park and/or a big show in October in St. Louis. And yes, as of now, I plan on doing this one with her in the men's physique category. Some of these natural physique guys look just as good as IFBB competitors- no bullshit. It's very intimidating. My main goal will be to not get last...and my second goal is just to crack the top 5 and be in that first call out. I'd be happier than a pig in shit to be in the top 5. Whereas for her, we'll probably be disappointed with anything that doesn't result in a pro-card finish. 

The more I'm looking on facebook and around elsewhere from the other girls in the comp who were placing 2nd, 3rd, and 4th in various categories I'm starting to realize what a big deal this win really was. Most of them run their own gyms or fitness consulting cos. and are serious business. And here we are just like ...lol, this is her first comp, she's only been working out for 3 months, we don't obsessively talk about working out and diet on facebook because we need to feel validated and wat is all this?


Still not sure when we're going to start prepping, but I'm Really, really not looking forward to dieting again so soon.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I guess since it's still 2013 and I'm still transforming, it makes sense to put this here:

This is from a four days ago- @8 days out. Still a lot of work that needs to be done, but probably won't get done. I look really small in these pics, but in others I find myself thinking "wow, I actually look too big" Always flat and lean in the morning. Gotta find that balance. Will post final show pics after this weekend. 






Again, this is all diet. Changed nothing but my diet. I'm not even doing cardio AT ALL. My second job is kind of a bit of cardio as I do a bunch of running/err walking around. But that's it. Seriously. No cardio. And definitely not getting enough sleep. The odds are so stacked against me it's a miracle I even look like that.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 10, 2013)

Uncreative123 said:


> Well I guess since it's still 2013 and I'm still transforming, it makes sense to put this here:
> 
> Again, this is all diet. Changed nothing but my diet. I'm not even doing cardio AT ALL. My second job is kind of a bit of cardio as I do a bunch of running/err walking around. But that's it. Seriously. No cardio. And definitely not getting enough sleep. The odds are so stacked against me it's a miracle I even look like that.



Sick. 

I'm sure I asked you before but what are the main points in your diet that allow for such fat loss?


----------



## Uncreative123 (Sep 10, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Sick.
> 
> I'm sure I asked you before but what are the main points in your diet that allow for such fat loss?




Right now, and really for the past three weeks all my diet has consisted of is:

Chicken (And Frank's buffalo sauce or sometimes this low carb/low fat alfredo sauce); At least 2 lbs a day.

Greek Light and Fit yogurt (sometimes mix whey protein in with this); Light and fit is *the best* greek yogurt you can get- 0g/fat 8-9/carbs; 12g/prot

Almonds (blue diamond; low sodium)

Rice cakes (quaker farm white cheddar)

Liquid Egg Whites

PB2 (powdered Peanut butter- way better macros than reg. PB)

Quest bars. The ONE thing I can't give up for some damn reason. Jesus lord almighty.

And then obviously a bunch of different whey proteins, Amino supps, CLA, Cellucor C4 for a fat burner, amphetalean once I ran out of oxyelite pro, taking a Detox/cleanse and as of three days ago started taking water pills. 

I cut out oatmeal and reg. peanut butter about a week ago. Cut out string cheese a week ago. a few other things, but that's really all I eat at this point. 

Because of the detox it's been very hard to estimate what I need to eat and what's actually getting absorbed/utilized. My macros have been around: 50g/fat 80-100g/carbs ....400g/protein.

I'm eating so much chicken I literally have to stop myself from eating more. It's awesome because I could never do that before, but it's also horrible, and ....ing expensive. I know I don't need that much protein, but again I was really worried about coming in too small and also not sure how much of it was actually getting used. I never set out to get that much, but that's just how it works in with the foods I eat.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 11, 2013)

Excellent work. Good luck!


----------



## ayn (Oct 10, 2013)

What happened to the contest? Left us hanging here bro


----------



## Winspear (Oct 16, 2013)

Best body on that stage


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 5, 2013)

^Yeah I agree, I think UC123 wins for better balance (due largely to shoulders).


----------

